# DIY Arrow Tubes!



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Post your idea's up. I am ironing out the details of one at this point although I have not yet purchased anything.

If you have one, throw it up here and lets compare designs. 


:darkbeer:

Basically thinking of a 3" PVC 30" long with a cap on one end and a clean out with plug on the other end, pretty set on that. Still milling over the foam for the inside though. How to cut it, what types of foam and so on. Was thinking of getting a 3"x3"x30" piece of polyethylene and cutting into an octagonal cylinder and then basically cutting three pockets in the foam.


----------



## ISOP&YJER (Oct 24, 2009)

I use square rain gutter down spout plastic (PVC) material. Works great.


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

I love the idea of PVC Pipe with end caps but scared it might look too much like a pipe bomb. Some archery shops have leftover tubes that the arrows came in, might be able to get a couple for next to nothing.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

I just use cardboard tubes from post office etc.Or just PVC storm water pipes & use some end caps


----------



## bansh-eman (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm just going to do the PVC pipe and caps. Glue one side on and leave the other able to slide off. Put some padding in the end for the tips to lay in and rig up a 550 cord sling and call it a day. Oh and maybe toss a little camo paint on there


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Here is a couple I made. I used the PVC Pipe. The Easton tube I bought of course. Just some personal advise.......buy the Easton tube for $13.00. You can't beat it and it's way lighter than the others. It's adjustable for length also.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

bansh-eman said:


> I'm just going to do the PVC pipe and caps. Glue one side on and leave the other able to slide off. Put some padding in the end for the tips to lay in and rig up a 550 cord sling and call it a day. Oh and maybe toss a little camo paint on there


Ever try and pull a cap off one of those ??? I used a screw cap set-up. You will fight that thing every day you use it. Especially if you paint it.


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

I just used an art supplies canvas roll tube (dunno what it's really called), it's very light weight, expandable in length, twist & lock in the middle, is almost a yard long and has a easy twist lock cap and carry strap. It holds just over a dozen arrows and only me cost $5.00 australian. You could probably get it for less in a discount or liquidation shop.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

yall and yall fancey arrow tubes, i just bought a 63" PVC pipe, cut 31" of it off, put a test cap on one end and a cap on the other, felt inside to protect the vanes, nocks, inserts and that was it, cheap and under 10 bucks 

Scotty

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1098047


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

The foam from a float tube used for swimming is what I use. I slice about one inch thick piece and then use an old aluminum arrow shaft to cut the holes where I want the arrows to go. Stick the foam inside a piece of pvc drain line (thin wall) and put caps on the end is you want. 

I had to use more than one piece of foam because I was using a large diameter drain line. If you select the correct size pipe you would not have this problem.


----------



## Trooper8113 (Jan 22, 2010)

pvc pipe works great, have three of them built. just make sure you pad the inside of the caps or you will end up with broken nocks.


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

Do you guys ever have problems with the vanes becoming deformed?? I had one of the MTM cases with the foam inserts. I guess my arrows were to close together and now I have about 6 arrows with deformed fletching vanes.  How do they hold up in the tubes??


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

Stormforce said:


> I just used an art supplies canvas roll tube (dunno what it's really called), it's very light weight, expandable in length, twist & lock in the middle, is almost a yard long and has a easy twist lock cap and carry strap. It holds just over a dozen arrows and only me cost $5.00 australian. You could probably get it for less in a discount or liquidation shop.


Is there a name on that tube you got there anywhere?? A brand?? I googled "Canvas Art Tube" with no results.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bansh-eman (Aug 24, 2009)

Hoythunter01 said:


> Ever try and pull a cap off one of those ??? I used a screw cap set-up. You will fight that thing every day you use it. Especially if you paint it.


Nothing a little sand paper on the inside of the cap can't fix


----------



## Eldraad (Jan 7, 2009)

Check for Telescoping Artists Tube. Did Google and found several sites with it (art supply tube carry).


----------



## legion77 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Storage tubes*

This site has good selection of tubes and reasonable prices.
http://www.draftingsteals.com/storage-tubes.html


----------



## fxhtr (Jul 6, 2009)

i just found it, i think im going to get one.

STAEDTLER ADJUSTABLE STORAGE TUBE
Black plastic tube 3 1/2" in diameter and expands from 28-49". Handy shoulder strap for convenient carrying.
http://www.islandblue.com/store/product/18215/STAEDTLER-ADJUSTABLE-STORAGE-TUBE/


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

bansh-eman said:


> Nothing a little sand paper on the inside of the cap can't fix


Let me know how that works out.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

*price*



fxhtr said:


> i just found it, i think im going to get one.
> 
> STAEDTLER ADJUSTABLE STORAGE TUBE
> Black plastic tube 3 1/2" in diameter and expands from 28-49". Handy shoulder strap for convenient carrying.
> http://www.islandblue.com/store/product/18215/STAEDTLER-ADJUSTABLE-STORAGE-TUBE/


That looks good, but isn't that basically the same price as the Easton? Or am I thinking of a wrong price. Guess I should have looked that up before I posted. :sorry:


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

pacnate said:


> That looks good, but isn't that basically the same price as the Easton? Or am I thinking of a wrong price. Guess I should have looked that up before I posted. :sorry:


My bad, I did not know that Easton made one. I googled it and man it looks identical. And it's only like $15 or so. I'll try to find one.


----------



## mcvang (Nov 29, 2009)

*Arrow Tubes*

Have anyone check out SportsmansGuides.com?

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=469830

Meng


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

Just checked my local art supply store and they did have some tubes, but at $14+, I might as well order the Aurora from LAS.
I was about to do the PVC option, but I'd have to buy a 10' span, a pipe cutter (for a clean cut) and it would be heavier, not see-through and no strap...might just follow Hoythunter01's advice from above...


----------



## archer60x (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a cardboard mailing tube that has a sleeve inside that moves up and down inside the tube. It has a cap that is the same diameter as the lower tube. I tried the plastic tubes and they work well for plastic fletched arrows but not so good for feathers because in order to have the vanes stay in good condition the tube needed to be extended longer than the arrows so the vanes remain intact and are not crushed when I put the cap on over them. There is a lot of space for the arrows to slide around with this method and I don't want to screw up my nocks. What I like about my cardboard tube system is that I can put my feather fletched arrows into the tube and then slide the inner sleeve up over the vanes and then slide the cap down to secure the arrows. It seems to work well for me.


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

Hoythunter01 said:


> Here is a couple I made. I used the PVC Pipe. The Easton tube I bought of course. Just some personal advise.......buy the Easton tube for $13.00. You can't beat it and it's way lighter than the others. It's adjustable for length also.


I give up......why is there a dimmer switch wired to your arrow saw?


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Is there any arrow carrying tubes for 20" arrows on the market?
Thank you,
Raymond


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

iluvgear1 said:


> I give up......why is there a dimmer switch wired to your arrow saw?


Probably to change the rpm's.

Raymond, adjustable ones like the Easton tube will probably go roughly that small. Close enough at least


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

some things are just easier to buy and I would have to say that when you can buy one for 13 dollars this qualifies as easier to just buy.


----------



## azflyman (Mar 19, 2012)

t-roys said:


> Do you guys ever have problems with the vanes becoming deformed?? I had one of the MTM cases with the foam inserts. I guess my arrows were to close together and now I have about 6 arrows with deformed fletching vanes.  How do they hold up in the tubes??



Dip the vanes in hot water. I did and they straightened right out. A blow dryer works as well but takes too much time. The water has to be pretty hot, experiment with it a bit.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

At my work, we print a lot of architectural drawings. The paper comes on heavy cardboard tube that I've used in the past. They are large enough (about 3" hole) and strong enough, but heavy and not water resistent unless they are painted or sealed inside and out. They are good for holding arrows at home, but too heavy for most travel.

I've ended up using the MTM case that t-roys posted above. The Easton tube doesn't keep the arrows separated well enough.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

Ma go to your local shop and ask the dealer to keep some of the tubes arrows ship in they work great they are free and the come with the foam inserts to hold the arrows in place. The proshop I go to saves me these when I ask for them and I ship arrows to freinds all over and have never had a problem. Not saying what the guys did here don't look great cause I think they do but these will be free and are made for it. That is hard to beat.


----------



## mobertoky (Mar 31, 2012)

I made one out of pvc pipe probably 25 yrs ago. Don't even use it anymore.


----------



## Dbyrum72 (Feb 14, 2010)

I use pvc. All u gotta do is drill a small hole in it to keep it from having suction


----------



## holyink (Jul 1, 2012)

I got a 5 dollar poster tube from an art store :wink:


----------

